# Call & Surf = VoIP?



## tobee (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte nachfragen ob bei Call & Surf 6000 Voice over IP schon dabei ist?
Wenn ja, wie mit wie viel Voip "Leitungen" kann ich telefonieren?
Wenn nein, gibt es eine Lösung mit DSL 6000 over IP zu telefonieren?

Vielen Dank, Tobee


----------



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Hi Tobee,

nö, ist es meines Wissens nach nicht (evtl. von T-Offline mit drin).
Aber die Telefonie geht über ne normale Festnetzleitung.
Wenn du VoIP willst, es gibt genügend Anbieter auf dem Markt, die mit Sicherheit nicht zu den schlechtesten gehören, wie z.B. dus.net, sipgate.de

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

padde


----------



## tobee (1. März 2007)

padde78 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Tobee,
> 
> nö, ist es meines Wissens nach nicht (evtl. von T-Offline mit drin).
> Aber die Telefonie geht über ne normale Festnetzleitung.
> ...


Danke schön, aber suche ein VoiP Anbieter für 12 Voip Leitungen. Am besten noch mit Flatrate. Aber da muss ich bestimmt über 100 Euro im Monat ausgeben?
Tobee


----------



## Radhad (1. März 2007)

Das hört sich stark nach nem kleinen Unternehmen an... Da bekommst du mit DSL 6000 ein Problem, weil der Upload etwas klein sein dürfte für 12 gleichzeitige Gespräche ^^


----------



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Hi tobee,

schau dir mal dus.net an, die haben da nen Tarif für sowas, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Hab dort selbst nen "Anlagenanschluss" und der funktioniert prima

padde


----------



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Das hört sich stark nach nem kleinen Unternehmen an... Da bekommst du mit DSL 6000 ein Problem, weil der Upload etwas klein sein dürfte für 12 gleichzeitige Gespräche ^^



Da hat er Recht.
Das musst du beachten!


----------



## tobee (1. März 2007)

> Das hört sich stark nach nem kleinen Unternehmen an... Da bekommst du mit DSL 6000 ein Problem, weil der Upload etwas klein sein dürfte für 12 gleichzeitige Gespräche


Was kann man der pauschal sagen, was eine "Leitung" benötigt?



> Hi tobee,
> 
> schau dir mal dus.net an, die haben da nen Tarif für sowas, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Hab dort selbst nen "Anlagenanschluss" und der funktioniert prima
> ...


Würde dann DUStel business 1plus reichen?

Tobee


----------



## padde78 (1. März 2007)

Hi tobee,

was du genau benötigst kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ruf einfach mal bei denen an, die werden dir helfen.


padde


----------

